# Messe Duisburg



## köfi01 (26. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute

Fährt von euch jemand zur Messe ? Ich fahre am 6 Januar.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## jkc (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

Hi! Ich hoffe ich fahre auch hin...
Muß das ganze mal mit einigen Kollegen bequatschen. 
Weiß demnach natürlich noch nicht wann.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

Bin am 6ten da!#h


----------



## Torsten Rühl (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

Bin das ganze Wochenende auf der Messe auf unserem Vereinsstand der " Fliegenfischerfreunde Niederrhein e.V." Würde mich freuen den ein oder anderen mal zu treffen.


----------



## Kark (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

Hallo zusammen,

ich denke ich bin schon direkt am Freitag da.

...da viele Freitags arbeiten müssen wird es wohl am Wochenende sehr gut besucht sein und von gut besuchten Geschäften habe ich seit den besinnlichen Weihnachtseinkäufen eigenentlich schon mehr als genug  #6


----------



## Sebÿ (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

Hi!
Werde auch am 06.01 dahin fahren.
Muss schon mal ein wenig einkaufen für den nächsten 
Angelurlaub. Zudem sind die Shows am Fliegenfischer Becken
immer mal einen Hingucker wert. Bin zwar kein Fliegenfischer 
und werde warscheinlich auch keiner, aber mal gucken ist ganz toll.
Auf jeden fall werde ich schon vor dem Öffnen da sein weil ich 
letztes mal ne viertel Stunde laufen musste bis ich an der Halle 
war. Aber selber schuld gewesen, weil ich den Hintern nicht aus 
dem Bett bekommen hab#q
MfG
Sebastian


----------



## noworkteam (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

moin, habt ihr mal einen link .... ich kenn mich mit angelmessen rein garnicht aus....aber vorbeischauen würde ich wohl schon |supergri

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## krauthi (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

wir werden  am sonntag    zur messe kommen 
gruß Pikepoint


----------



## krauthi (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

http://www.angelmesse.de/angelmesse_in_duisburg/angelmesse_in_duisburg_06.html

der Link zur messe


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

Ich werde eventuell auch am Sonntag mal vorbeischauen...|wavey:


----------



## hecq (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

Jemand der ne Fahrgemeinschaft bilden will Raum Gummersbach?? bzw Oberbergischer Kreis?? PM me!


----------



## dc1981 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

Hi 
Ich bin am Samstag da.
Da meine bessere hälfte am Freitag erst noch arbeiten ist und wir zusammen fahren wollten.

Hat jemand noch den Coupon wegen dem ermäßigtem eintritt???

so wie ich gelesen habe kann man den KOPIEREN.:vik:

hab aber keinen kopierer.#d

vieleicht kann den jemand scannen und hier einstellen?!?!?!?!|jump:

würden sich bestimmt noch andere freuen.
|jump:



Greetings Daniel


----------



## krauthi (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

kleine plan änderung
 ich werde schon morgen mit meinem sohn zur messe fahren 
dürfte dan etwas gemütlicher werden  da es ja anscheinend  freitags nicht zu voll  sein wird 


gruß Krauthi
www.pikepoint.de


----------



## peitscher (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

lass ich mir auf keinen fall entgehen!!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

Ich fahre auf alle Fälle am Samstag hin.Muß mir für
Lyngen noch ein paar Speedys zulegen.

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## cassn (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

wird es dort auch Bekleidung geben wie Tretorn Stiefel und Thermosachen? Oder only Spinnzubehör?


----------



## köfi01 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

Dort gibt es alles was du zum angeln brauchst.#6

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## celebration (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

Werde  direkt Morgen wahrscheinlich hinfahren, ist ja nicht wei für mich


----------



## köfi01 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

Sag morgen abend mal bescheid wie es war.

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## Kark (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

Hallo zusammen,
ich war heute schon da. Bin erlichgesagt etwas entäuscht. Letztes Jahr fand ich die Messe etwas besser. Die Vorträge waren zwar ganz gut teilweise aber in Sachen einkaufen war 
nicht so gut.
Die Preise waren teilweise gesalzen weil da einfach kleinere Geschäfte present waren und dementsprechend auch nix mit Messepreisen war.

Hatte vor mir ein paar Sachen zu kaufen bin aber im Endeffekt ohne Einkauf nach Hause gefahren.

mfg


----------



## welsman (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

Hi,
Na ich bin mal gespannt.Ich fahre da mal morgen hin und lass mich mal überraschen wie es da diesmal ist.Ich muss sagen die erste Messe war meiner Meinung nach die beste!

So haut Rein!
Felix


----------



## Ottmar (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

Hallo Anglerfans
Die Messe hat mich nicht sehr beeindruckt.Von den Messepreisen war ich nicht so Überzeugt.Die Systeme fürs Meeresangeln waren übertrieben Teuer. Die kleinteile lagen auch alle hoch im Kurs. Für Mich war die Erste und die Zweite Messe eindeutig die besseren Messen. MFG Ottmar


----------



## krauthi (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

ich war heute mit meinem sohn auf der  angelmesse in duisburg 
eins vor weg   es lohnt sich nicht wirklich wenn man auf schnäpchen aus ist   
wenn aber mal prominenz sehen und kennen lernen möchte   ist die messe   ganz ok 
rozemeijer. beyer thiemann  usw   sind  offen für jedes ohr 
leider habe ich vergebens nach neuigkeiten    für 2008  ausschauh gehalten    aber  bin nicht  fündig geworden   
preismäßig  ist auch  fast kein unterschied zu herkömmlichen ladenpreisen fest zustellen 

also   wer  sich das wochenende  nur mal so um die ohren schlagen will      dem ist die messe empfehlenswert   aber  für  schnäpchenjäger lohnt  es sich leider nicht 

gruß Krauthi
www.pikepoint.de


----------



## cassn (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

War auch (das erste mal) gestern dort. Also wie mir hier gesagt wurde, man bekommt dort alles, stimmt so nicht. War ausschliesslich nur Raubfischzubehöhr dort vertreten. Bekleidung die ich suchte gab es so gut wie gar nichts. 
Preise naja Hammer einfach. hab mal an einem Stand jemanden auf den Preis angehaun und es war Zufällig der Hersteller. Ihm passte es leider gar nicht das es bei Händlern die Dinge günstiger gab.


----------



## welsman (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

Ich war auch heute da und fand die Messe so naja!Ich fands nicht so toll das dort ein Stand mit Uhren und co. ist.Die Preise fand ich teilweise doch recht hoch aber weil das Glück auf  meiner Seite ,war hab ich eine Rolle und Schnur gewonnen.


----------



## köfi01 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

Meinen Glückwunsch!!!     War es sehr voll ?


----------



## Ottmar (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

Hallo
Das mit dem Uhrenstand war wohl die Krönung vom Ganzen.


----------



## welsman (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*



köfi01 schrieb:


> Meinen Glückwunsch!!! War es sehr voll ?


 
Danke,naja sehr voll war es nicht allerdings war ich auch schon von Anfang an da.


----------



## Blackshark91 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

War heute auch da, ich war auf der ersten und dieser Messe und mir hat diese Messe eindeutig besser gefallen da bei der ersten weniger Händler waren aber gegen Mittag war es sehr voll konnte man nicht mal richtig gucken da irgendjemand dazwischen läuft oder gar weiterschiebt.


----------



## welsman (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

Nuja was soll man sagen ich fahr morgen evt. doch nochmal hin obwohl ich es nicht vor hatte.Ich muss mir unbedingt noch ein paar Jerks kaufen.Die hab ich Fosten glatt vergessen.


----------



## KölnerAngler (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war gestern auf der Messe.
Es waren zwar weniger Aussteller da wobei auch einige grosse Händler fehlten wie Askari oder der Herstellerstand von Shimano der letztes Jahr auch sehr groß war.

Zum Thema Schnäppchen kann ich nur sagen das ich da ganz zufrieden war mit meiner Ausbeute:
Bin mit zwei Ruten ( Matchrute Daiwa Tornado in 4,20 m. Wg 15-50 Gr. und Sänger Heavy Spirit 4,20m, Wg -180 Gr.), 
2 Rollen (Shimano Catana) und einem Thermoanzug nach Hause gegangen.

Insgesamt habe ich für die genannten sachen ca 220 Euro bezahlt.

Man muß halt schauen wo es gute Angebote gibt und sich die Zeit nehmen zu vergleichen.

Man kann nicht erwarten das die Händler einem den Kram schenken.

Was auf jedenfall richtig ist, das Kleinteile etc. dort teuer bzw. den normalen Ladenpreis hatten.

Grüsse

KölnerAngler


----------



## Theo (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

Ich war jetzt bei allen Messen und fand in diesem Jahr die Messe nicht so interessant wie in den vergangenen Jahren.
Für die Fliegenfischer scheint es wohl besser zu laufen, aber sonst.
Viele Händler von letzten Jahr waren nicht mehr da, u.a. Askari -ist schon erstaunlich- und einige Händler kommen im nächsten Jahr auch nicht wieder.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

Bin auch gerade wiedergekommen.
Ganz ehrlich gesagt fande ich die Messe in Hamm schöner, obwohl Sie kleiner war..
Aber die Preise waren besser und es war dort nicht so überlaufen...


----------



## Fishing_Girl (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

Also, ich fand die Messe auch interessant. War aber auch meine Erste, also hab ich keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit  Klasse fand ich den Vortrag vom Uli Beyer. Lustig fand ich, wie Auwa in seiner Autogrammkammer sass :q

Aber nun erklärt mir doch bitte mal, was die Messe Duisburg in diesem Niederlande/Belgien/Luxemburg-Fred zu suchen hat???? |kopfkrat


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

Moin Fishing_Girl. Das könnte daran liegen, das die meisten die ich so Namentlich kenne auch die meiste Zeit in Holland auf Raubfisch gehen:vik:|muahah:.

Aber die Anmerkung ist berechtigt. Nur sehen die Mod`s das anscheint nicht so schlimm.#6

Wird doch gefunden.......


----------



## Neptun01 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

Hi Leute ,war am Freitag da (meine erste Angelmesse) war nicht so voll alles schön überschaubar. Preisemäßig konnte man aber schon ein bißchen feilschen.
Mfg.
Micha


----------



## oberlupo (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Messe Duisburg*

Hi
Ich fand sie diesmal sehr verrammscht. Wenn es günstige Sachen gab, waren sie doch sehr abgelagert. Die Guten Sachen waren auch nicht viel billiger als im Laden. Von richtigen Messeschnäpchen keine Spur.

Güße Oberlupo


----------

